# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Перлы автоинструкторов

## Irina

* Ручник опять забыл опустить!!! Еще один раз не опустишь - больше не встанет!!! (проехали уже около километра)

* Кого мы пропускаем?!!! Кого мы пропускаем?!!! Мы никого не пропускаем!!! Едь давай!

* Это он должен был нам уступить!!! Ну-ка шарахнись в его сторону легонько,пусть знает, как шарахаться надо!!!

* У тебя война с педалями или длительный секс???

* Куда ты смотришь?!!! Ты куда смотришь?!!! Остановись, потом смотри!!!

* Направо поворачивай! Проедем еще кружок... Я бабу одну не рассмотрел. Не гони так, она до метро не дойдет, не успеет...

* Поехали, зеленый уже!!! Поехали...Нейтраль, зажигание... трогаемся! Это он на тебя орет, кстати...

* До тебя эту штуку еще никто не ломал, ты первый...

* Это что еще за клоун?!!! Че он тут стоит?!!! Нашел, где стоять! Сгоняй его!!! Что значит машина без водителя??? Конечно, без водителя!!! Пока ты его сгонял он уже вышел давно!!!

* Какой знак проехали? Нет, не остановка запрещена... Нет, не ограничение...Нет, не поворот запрещен... Какой? Я уже сам забыл какой...

* Куда ты заехал? И зачем?!!! Выезжай! Выезжай, я тебе говорю! Куда ты выехал??? Заезжай обратно!!! Все, поздно! Приехали!!! Заводись...

* Парк объедем справа. Справа, я сказал!!! Справа!!! Хорошо, объедем слева. Слева!!!! Хорошо, парк сегодня нам не покорился...

* Инструктор по вождению начинающей молоденькой курсантке:
- Для начала неплохо - но в следующий раз имейте ввиду, что ручка переключения скоростей находится левее...

* Инструктор по вождению курсанту:
- Хорошо, а теперь попробуйте самостоятельно. И самое главное не обгоняйте встречные машины!

* Работаю в автошколе, мастером по вождению. После вчерашней поломки говорю своим подопечным, что на автомобиле заменено сцепление и педаль сцепления работает немного по-другому. Все вроде бы поняли что к чему на том и успокоились. Но сегодня, еду с одной из учащихся и она, решив немножко меня поддержать, говорит:
- А вы знаете, Дмитрий Борисович, сразу заметно что вы сцепление поменяли.
А я спрашиваю:
- И как же?
- Да вы знаете руль очень легко стал крутится.

* Курсантка присылает сообщение на пейджер: «Мне сегодня приснился страшный сон, что мы во время вождения упали с моста, и я решила спасти Вам жизнь и не ходить на вождение».

* Курсантка спрашивает инструктора: « Там, где мы будем сдавать экзамены, горы есть?»

* Курсант на первом занятии предупреждает своего инструктора: « Я – слепой, глухой и склерозник, а так все нормально, поехали».

* Дело идет к концу обучения. Курсантка спрашивает инструктора: «Леонид Васильевич, все-таки скажите честно, чем на машине тормозят? Тормозом что ли ?»

* Курсантка давит на газ при движении, не отпускает и говорит: «Не мешайте, Шумахер так же начинал».

* Видя знак «Остановка запрещена» курсант спрашивает: «А что, даже маму высадить нельзя?»

* Бабушка покаталась с внуками в парке им. Маяковского на машинках и решила – это мое. И пошла в автошколу учиться.

* Какой бы хрупкий и слабый курсант не казался на вид – вырвать у него руль во время движения практически невозможно.

* Курсант подъезжает к трамвайным путям и дергает за руль, как бы приподнимая коня на дыбы, чтобы переехать рельсы.

* «Непонятно, кто это такое придумал – Три педали, но две ноги?

* «Вы меня с ума сведете такой ездой» - вздыхает инструктор. «Ничего, подлечим»- отвечает курсант (психиатр по профессии).

* Курсантке 64 года, перед желтым сигналом светофора инструктор кричит – «Тормози!» – «Ничего, проскочим!» -отвечает та.

* Курсантка рассказывает, что когда ее начал учить муж, он выгнал ее из-за руля и отправил учиться в автошколу сразу же после первого занятия, когда она умудрилась нажать правой ногой на сцепление, а левой на газ.

* Сыну 18 лет, но он боится ездить самостоятельно за рулем и мама пошла учиться в автошколу, чтобы его возить.

* Во время учебной езды, инструктор говорит: « Едем прямо», - едут, загорается красный свет светофора, курсант продолжает движение. Инструктор резко тормозит и спрашивает: «Ведь горел красный свет, почему не останавливаешься?» – «Так вы же сказали – едем прямо!»

* Курсантка села в автомобиль, пододвинула кресло, пристегнула ремень, настроила зеркала, отпустила ручник, нажала на сцепление, включила 1 передачу – машина – не с места, она повторила еще раз, ни с места. Когда она проделала все это в 3-й раз и с возмущением спросила инструктора «В чем дело?». Он повернул ключ в замке зажигания.

----------

